# stuck in "Printing" or "Error - Printing"



## yms (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello Guys, 

When printing from Canon IRC 5180 network printer, document eventually DO print, but it takes about 45 minutes. It sat under print queue under the status of "Printing" or "Error - Printing". 

The Canon tech verified that the printer is working fine. Network tech verifyed that the network is working fine. It is a Win2000 workstation. Other workstations can print with no problem. I deleted and reinstall the printer, still not working. 

The workstation has 1GM memory, I configured the network adpater to be 100MB/Full Duplex. 

Any idea would be appreciated. 

Ying


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

Could you tell more details about the network? What is the server OS? How is the printer connected to the network?


----------



## bogdraggon (Jul 26, 2007)

Also how is the port set up.

Are you using a canon port or standard tcp/ip port?
is it set to raw or lpr?


----------

